# New eclipse 3 Gallon 2 dwarf platies and a Betta?



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

I got a new eclipse 3 gallon and I was wondering if two Dwarf platies and a betta would be way overstocked... Apparently dwarf platies are 1+ gallons so I didn't know if that would be ok... The tank is filtered and will be heated (obviously).

I red 4-5 small schooling fish could go in a three gallon with a betta but that seems like way too much.

If that wont work can anything else go in? I'd like Hurricane to have some company...

Thanks you guys!

Tony


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone? I'll post a picture of the tank later tonight.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd follow the 1 inch per gallon rule. 1 betta is 2.5 inches. If you do want to add another fish, I'd recommend a small bottom dweller.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend it. The tank is simply too small. you could add a couple of shrimp or a snail if you liked however.


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Such as a Corydoras catfish? Do they do Ok by themselves?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Nah, you want to have those in groups. You could have amano shrimp if it's got places to hide.


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

hmm... Not really a big fan of shrimp and i had a bad experience with an African Dwarf Frog who I brought home ad he never ate and died within a week. He might just have been sick when I got him though. But my parents don't think I should get another one.

Is there anything I could put in there with him?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

A snail?

I would have to recommend you don't add any other fish but a snail would be Ok.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Its my understanding gouramis don't do well with bettas as they can be territorial and fin nippers.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Definitely- gourami and bettas are both anabantids. They're both territorial top dwellers and will fight, especially in such a tiny tank.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Snails are terrific poop producers and need 2.5 gals. of their own. I wouldn't try one in that small of a tank.

It sounds a perfect size for your betta. Put some pretty plants in there (live or silk) and you're good to go.

My dude has taken over a 5 gal. all to himself. He bullied a snail and I had to remove it. LOL. I'm afraid to try anything else with him. I got a small clay pot and "planted" some java fern in it with some gravel. It's cute looking and my betta likes to lay in it. Plus I've got silk plants.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

cajunmomof4 said:


> Its my understanding gouramis don't do well with bettas as they can be territorial and fin nippers.


where the heck did i get gouramis from that post?? My brain is fried...lol


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Well thank you guys very much. I decided to let him have the three gallon to himself (though I almost got a bumblebee catfish) I might introduce an oto later depending on whether the tank gets algae or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd suggest not getting the otos. They like to be in groups also. Algae can be prevented by good water maintanence and not leaving the light on too long. Fish should never be relied on to clean the tank. If you do get algae then you can simply clean it off.


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

I tried that but I get this brown algae that refused to go away until I got some Algae fix chemicals for the tank. So I figured a fish of some sort would be best.


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have been using typical algae control chemicals then thee is no way you can have shrimp or snails. Inverts die fast when exposed to the typical copper based algaecides.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

i hate having to put chemicals into any one of my tanks you really never know the side effects


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

don't forget King, that if you add an oto, it will be very lonely in there all by itself, and won't be very lively, so you might want to consider another bottom dweller (even though oto's are awesome catfish).


----------

